# A couple of Kiwi's looking for advice



## Swampy (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello there......

My husband has just been offered a job in Dubai so we are currently getting as much information together so we can make a decision on a move to Dubai.

I have had a really good read through lots of posts already but have another salary question.

My husbands offer is:-

35000 AED per month 

My question like so many others is...... will that be enough for us to comfortably live on?

Also I am currently 6 months pregnant and will be 7 1/2 months when we arrive in Dubai so we will be having our wee bub in Dubai..... Any advice from Mums that have given birth in Dubai would be greatly appreciated.

I would really appreciate any advice going...


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Swampy said:


> Hello there......
> 
> My husband has just been offered a job in Dubai so we are currently getting as much information together so we can make a decision on a move to Dubai.
> 
> ...


haere mai

Congrats on the pregnancy and wishing you all the best with babies arrival.

35 is a good salary for couple with infant, you should have plenty of disposable to have a really good time.

Conversion rate to kiwi is pants so don't plan on sending too much home for a while - spend it instead!

If housing and furnishing is not provided (over and above the 35k) then things could be a wee bit tight but if you keep your expectations in check then everything should work out just fine. The biggest issue with housing is the requirement for 12mo commitment upfront. If you can avoid this then your first year will be a lot less stressful.

Note: for school age families 35 is a real stretch however you have plenty of time to sort this out before kids go to school and expenses go through the roof.

The weather here is great right now and should stay that way for another 5-6 months.

Make sure you get a safe car here (big SUV) for bubs safety - driving in some areas can be a bit mad. Lease or rent for first couple months to get you on your feet. Cabs are good, not too expensive and fairly safe/reliable. There are plenty of fantastic kiwis and some ozzies (unfortunately) over here so you should fit right in.

The best advice I received when asking the same questions as yours was to come over for a look before you commit (resign). These are wise words indeed.

kia ora


----------



## Swampy (Nov 21, 2010)

titirangi said:


> haere mai
> 
> Congrats on the pregnancy and wishing you all the best with babies arrival.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your help, so much to consider and discuss before we say yes or no..... We were in Dubai in April but only for a couple of days so not quite long enough to know what it would be like to move. Thanks again


----------



## Cwis (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hi*



Swampy said:


> Hello there......
> 
> My husband has just been offered a job in Dubai so we are currently getting as much information together so we can make a decision on a move to Dubai.
> 
> ...



Hi, we are kiwis living here. easier if you email me.. . I can give lots of help/advise. More than happy. 
You'll need more than 35,000 a month though...so flick and email off to me.


----------



## Swampy (Nov 21, 2010)

Cwis said:


> Hi, we are kiwis living here. easier if you email me.. . I can give lots of help/advise. More than happy.
> You'll need more than 35,000 a month though...so flick and email off to me.


Thanks I would appreciate any help, I am new to this site too so how do I email you?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

35000 is just fine for a start but once your kid needs schooling then you might need a salary bump but you should expect one by then!

Send the guy a PM, click on his name and it takes you to his profile. You may or may not have to submit more posts in order to PM him though!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations. 
Hope you have medical cover provided and all relocation costs.
Are you allowed to fly at 7.5 months preggers?


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Swampy said:


> Hello there......
> 
> My husband has just been offered a job in Dubai so we are currently getting as much information together so we can make a decision on a move to Dubai.
> 
> ...


. 

Hello Swampy

Welcome to the forum good to see you.

My wife is due to deliver in mid Feb. so I've been doing some research on maternity, that has ended up with us concluding that its going to be easier and less stressful for my wife to have the baby back in the UK. I do of course realise the UK is quite a bit closer than NZ and that the distance would change the equation emmensely.

The most important thing is to make sure you husband talks to his company about your health insurance with regards to maternity. Almost all health insurers here have a waiting period usually 6 months from date of joining before you can make a claim for maternity costs. 

Healthcare here is entirely private if your not Emirati, and its not cheap. You pick your obstetrician and then pick your hospital and off you go. They will then either bill you or your insurer after the birth. Your looking at around Dh. 30,000 for a routine delivery. I think the health system in NZ has parallels to the UK. In Dubai its a very good but very different set up much more like the system in the US. Also you don't get mid-wives involved in the process at all unless you hire one and pay accordingly. Ante-natal care is what ever you want it to be or what your insurerer will pay for.

I am not one for recommending other ex-pat forums but there is a dubai ex-pat women forum, you can google it, with a specific "mum's and bumps" section there you will find lots and lots of useful posts on this very subject.

Good luck 

H-B-H

PS Once you have made 5 posts here you will then be able to receive private messages where people can pass info directly, you just need another 2 it's the forum's version of an email.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, I give. Whats a kiwi?


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Ok, I give. Whats a kiwi?


NS - you should be *****-slapped for that!!! lol.

Kiwi = New Zealander.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh Sabby we could have had SO much fun messing with him just then  

*cheeky grin* 

Swampy it really depends on what income you live on in NZ. Some things (alcohol and coffee come to mind) are more expensive, other things much cheaper. Its realtively comparable across the board cost of living wise in my opinion. Some things are more, some less.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Oh Sabby we could have had SO much fun messing with him just then
> 
> *cheeky grin*
> 
> Swampy it really depends on what income you live on in NZ. Some things (alcohol and coffee come to mind) are more expensive, other things much cheaper. Its realtively comparable across the board cost of living wise in my opinion. Some things are more, some less.


Good point... what was I thinking???


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Oh Sabby we could have had SO much fun messing with him just then
> 
> *cheeky grin*
> 
> Swampy it really depends on what income you live on in NZ. Some things (alcohol and coffee come to mind) are more expensive, other things much cheaper. Its realtively comparable across the board cost of living wise in my opinion. Some things are more, some less.


I should repeat myself more... 

You still over in a few weeks Sabby?


----------



## Cwis (Apr 27, 2009)

If the 35,000 is your TOTAL package, then forget it. That would never be enough for expats to live on. Housing here is cheaper now, but you will still need to spend around 110,000 on a decent 2 bed apartment or villa.
Your package should include: Housing allowance, travel allowance, often they give you a furnishing allowance, tickets back to NZ at least once a year, Medical. Things aren't that cheap here. You really must start out with the right package, otherwise life will be miserable. I met an australian couple who arrived here, and their package wasn't great, they last about 3 months. I did actually put my email address in, but they deleted it. There is a personal email site you can use, but for some strange reason you have to have posted 5 posts on this site. I have been a member for a year. Will try and find another way we can discuss things.


----------



## Swampy (Nov 21, 2010)

Cwis said:


> If the 35,000 is your TOTAL package, then forget it. That would never be enough for expats to live on. Housing here is cheaper now, but you will still need to spend around 110,000 on a decent 2 bed apartment or villa.
> Your package should include: Housing allowance, travel allowance, often they give you a furnishing allowance, tickets back to NZ at least once a year, Medical. Things aren't that cheap here. You really must start out with the right package, otherwise life will be miserable. I met an australian couple who arrived here, and their package wasn't great, they last about 3 months. I did actually put my email address in, but they deleted it. There is a personal email site you can use, but for some strange reason you have to have posted 5 posts on this site. I have been a member for a year. Will try and find another way we can discuss things.


Thanks so much I really appreciate this information, your so right we do need to start on the right package otherwise we just wont enjoy our time. Plus I wont be working so we will just have 1 income coming in. We are going to get more of an idea in the next few days when we see the contract so I will see how that looks but I will make sure there is housing/travel/schooling etc included.

Such a big decision to make the move especially considering we are about to start our little family.

Thanks again.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cwis said:


> *If the 35,000 is your TOTAL package, then forget it. That would never be enough for expats to live on.* Housing here is cheaper now, but you will still need to spend around 110,000 on a decent 2 bed apartment or villa.
> Your package should include: Housing allowance, travel allowance, often they give you a furnishing allowance, tickets back to NZ at least once a year, Medical. Things aren't that cheap here. You really must start out with the right package, otherwise life will be miserable. I met an australian couple who arrived here, and their package wasn't great, they last about 3 months. I did actually put my email address in, but they deleted it. There is a personal email site you can use, but for some strange reason you have to have posted 5 posts on this site. I have been a member for a year. Will try and find another way we can discuss things.


Come on now, that's a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## Cwis (Apr 27, 2009)

Swampy said:


> Thanks so much I really appreciate this information, your so right we do need to start on the right package otherwise we just wont enjoy our time. Plus I wont be working so we will just have 1 income coming in. We are going to get more of an idea in the next few days when we see the contract so I will see how that looks but I will make sure there is housing/travel/schooling etc included.
> 
> Such a big decision to make the move especially considering we are about to start our little family.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes, you will get a better idea once you see the contract. Because if you are going to live out here on one income, you need a good package. Also there are many things to do, but they cost. It's no fun not being able to do the things that are on offer. I think the main thing is make sure the cost of having your baby out here is covered. 
You also need to have 2 cars, that is if you drive. As your husband will probably want to drive to work, and you will need to get around. Taxis are not expensive, but after a while you do feel you want the freedom of having your own transport.
Lots to consider.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

some of the new developments have nice looking apartments for much less than 110 for a 2bedder as well. 

Look at dubizzle dot com for an idea on apartments.


----------



## Swampy (Nov 21, 2010)

Cwis said:


> Yes, you will get a better idea once you see the contract. Because if you are going to live out here on one income, you need a good package. Also there are many things to do, but they cost. It's no fun not being able to do the things that are on offer. I think the main thing is make sure the cost of having your baby out here is covered.
> You also need to have 2 cars, that is if you drive. As your husband will probably want to drive to work, and you will need to get around. Taxis are not expensive, but after a while you do feel you want the freedom of having your own transport.
> Lots to consider.


We should get the contract through in a few days so I really appreciate your advice as to what we really need to look for and to make sure there is extra's included and not just salary. 

Someone else mentioned that medical cover starts after 6 months of our arrival so that might not work with me only arriving 2 months before bub is due so we will look into that too. Yeah 2 cars too might be needed I dont want to feel trapped at home so will need the freedom to get around.

We do see this as a great opportunity for us and to leave beautiful Aoteroa will be difficult but our lovely country will always be there to come home too.

Thanks again


----------



## Swampy (Nov 21, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> some of the new developments have nice looking apartments for much less than 110 for a 2bedder as well.
> 
> Look at dubizzle dot com for an idea on apartments.


Thanks Rochelle I will have a squiz at dubizzle...... thanks again


----------



## Cwis (Apr 27, 2009)

Swampy said:


> We should get the contract through in a few days so I really appreciate your advice as to what we really need to look for and to make sure there is extra's included and not just salary.
> 
> Someone else mentioned that medical cover starts after 6 months of our arrival so that might not work with me only arriving 2 months before bub is due so we will look into that too. Yeah 2 cars too might be needed I dont want to feel trapped at home so will need the freedom to get around.
> 
> ...


I agree, it's a great opportunity, no doubt about that. You have enough information now to get a good idea of if it's worth it or not.
Very sad about those miners - terrible news.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Swampy said:


> We should get the contract through in a few days so I really appreciate your advice as to what we really need to look for and to make sure there is extra's included and not just salary.
> 
> Someone else mentioned that medical cover starts after 6 months of our arrival so that might not work with me only arriving 2 months before bub is due so we will look into that too. Yeah 2 cars too might be needed I dont want to feel trapped at home so will need the freedom to get around.
> 
> ...


I'd imagine 35k will be "total salary" broken down into basic, housing and transport elements.

On top of that should be medical cover and annual flight home, if you had already had the baby then schooling etc would also be included, it might be anyway, certainly my first contract did and I didn't have children.


----------



## Swampy (Nov 21, 2010)

Cwis said:


> I agree, it's a great opportunity, no doubt about that. You have enough information now to get a good idea of if it's worth it or not.
> Very sad about those miners - terrible news.


I know it is just awful, we all have a candle lit from 9pm -9.30 NZ time so light one if you can. A huge loss for the West Coast and NZ


----------



## Swampy (Nov 21, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> .
> 
> Hello Swampy
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your sound advice, I will defo check out the medical cover for the baby being born in Dubai. I will check out some more 'mums and bumps' information too. Thanks again for taking the time to help me


----------

